# Scott Antique Show finds



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Wife and I went today to the Scott Antique Show. Always HO slots, usually overpriced. I passed on all the T-Jets. Some were decent priced, most overpriced. I did get these:


















Non-mag chassis, great condition









Non-mag chassis great condition


















Other then the black painted wheels, great condition.

The seller of the two RR's had other AFX cars, all priced @ $25 each. The SuperTraction RR did not have the weighted chassis under it. I looked at all the others and found it under another car. I explained why the weighted chassis should be under the yellow RR and he let me switch them. I got both RR's for $40!:wave:

Marty


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Great find! Love those solid colored RRs.

-Paul


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost forgot! HAIL TO THE KING!!

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Looks like you got a nice weight set with that one chassis too -- sweet


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice haul!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great pick-up! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice find. If your ever interested in getting rid of the Green Sedan Delivery, please look me up.:thumbsup:


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Looking good.Now scrub em up with a little Brillianize and your ready to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Nice find. If your ever interested in getting rid of the Green Sedan Delivery, please look me up.:thumbsup:


Sorry, it's a keeper.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

afxcrazy said:


> Looking good.Now scrub em up with a little Brillianize and your ready to roll :thumbsup:


What is Brillianize?

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*wow...*

Great find!!!
They are still out there...

Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Marty said:


> What is Brillianize?
> 
> Marty



Yeah?  rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> What is Brillianize?
> 
> Marty


This is what is is:

http://www.brillianize.com/

What stores sell it?

Marty


----------

